# Canon AE-1 red exposure number does not change with different aperture



## aye_ee_one (Dec 19, 2021)

I have a problem with my AE-1.

I have a 50mm lens on it and having got the camera out of storage after 2 years, I am noticing what might be incorrect behaviour: in aperture-priority mode (dial set to PROGRAM, aperture set to a numbered F stop on the lens), I always see the same "M" and exposure number combination in the viewfinder. The number in the viewfinder does change if I point at a light.
The problem is that changing the lens aperture does not cause a change in viewfinder exposure number.

Could someone confirm that this is incorrect behaviour for me and if I am doing something wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2021)

If you have a program setting on your AE-1 then it is the *AE-1 Program* model.

There is no aperture-priority mode on that camera. The auto modes are either Program Auto or Shutter-Priority Auto.

Here is a manual:
http://www.canonfd.org/manuals/ae-1program.pdf


----------



## aye_ee_one (Dec 19, 2021)

compur said:


> If you have a program setting on your AE-1 then it is the *AE-1 Program* model.
> 
> There is no aperture-priority mode on that camera. The auto modes are either Program Auto or Shutter-Priority Auto.
> 
> ...


Ah....

So I literally cannot set aperture priority. In fact, I am probably going to get bad photos unless I set the lens aperture to "A". :-(

Does the Canon AE-1 have aperture priority?

Thanks.


----------



## compur (Dec 19, 2021)

aye_ee_one said:


> Does the Canon AE-1 have aperture priority?



No.

The A-series Canon models that have Aperture Priority Auto are the A-1 and the AL-1


----------



## Warfarin (Jun 4, 2022)

The AV-1 is an aperture priority mode camera as well


----------

